# Imitation of Lush's Buffy the Backside Slayer



## Healinya (Oct 1, 2008)

Has anyone made this? I found it on another forum, and it's in the fridge cooling off (mostly because I'm so impatient)

60% cocoa butter
40% shea butter

Melt over very low heat. Once melted, remove from heat and add 1/4 of the oil weight in finely ground coffee. While cooling, stir occasionally to prevent coffee from settling, pour into molds when slightly cooled.

It's used to polish off your 'backside' lol... I had to make it, and put it in my smiley face molds lol.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 1, 2008)

I have not made it, but it looks nice.


----------



## Lathergirl (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow!  Sounds great!  You will have to give us some feedback once you test it out.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, I've used it... and made a few friends use it too. It's interesting, I've never used Lush's version tho so I'm not sure how comparible it is.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 5, 2009)

I saw a recipe like this but I didn't have the butters to make it. I wanted to try something since I'd heard that the tannin in coffee is good for cellulite.

So, I melted some glycerin base, goat's milk base and shea base together. (I think it came out to about 16 ounces of base because I was able to get 4 medium size bars out it.) Then I stirred in about 1 heaping tablespoon cocoa powder and some vanilla bean FO into the base. I sprinkled some wet coffee grounds into massage bars molds and then poured this mixture over the grounds. 

It smelled very good but I think I put too many grounds in it. It was so rough that I had to use really light pressure.  I can't say that it helped to diminish my cellulite but it did make my skin feel very smooth and soft.

Next time I make it, I'm going to use fewer grounds and mix them into the soap so they're not packed together so much.


----------



## innocent114 (Oct 12, 2009)

Perfect recipe here: 

I was so happy to find it! Good luck all.

http://oatsandhoney.blogspot.com/2008/1 ... utter.html

Buffy (Lush replica)

Makes: Two 100g bars
Difficulty: Easy

78 g refined cocoa butter (39%)
78 g refined shea butter (39%)
14 g ground rice (7%)
14 g ground almonds (7%)
12 g ground adzuki or red beans (6%)
*4 g fragrance/essential oils (2%)
mould for individual 100 g rectangular shaped bars

1. Melt the butters gently over a double boiler or in short 10-15 second bursts in the microwave.
2. Add in ground exfoliants and stir well.
3. When the mixture is warm to the touch, around 45C/115F, add in your fragrance/essential oils.
4. Allow to cool in the fridge until the mixture becomes opaque and has thickened slightly. This helps keep the exfoliants suspended in the mixture instead of sinking to the bottom when placed in the mould. Stir well.
5. Spoon the mixture into your mould and bang it down gently on the counter to get an even surface and release trapped air bubbles.
6. Put the mould back into the fridge and wait. Check back after 20 minutes and it should have hardened nicely. Pop it out of the mould and enjoy!

*the amount of each essential oil to add really depends on what you like. Lush uses lavender and lemon oil; play around with them to come up with a blend that you are happy with.

The recipe uses 80% butters (including fragrance/essential oils) and 20% exfoliants. You may adjust the percentages of butters and exfoliants to come up with a scrubbier bar or one that is less scrubby. However, I recommend not reducing the percentage of your butters to any less than 70% or it might not hold together very well. 70% butters and 30% exfoliants makes for a very scrubby bar!

This makes a very hard bar and the high content of cocoa butter will ensure your bar doesn't melt at room temperature.You should still store it in a cool, dry place when not in use especially on hot days or if you live in a tropical country. You may have difficulty rubbing it into your skin but the bar is designed to be used in a hot shower and should melt nicely.


----------

